# Dr. Jones, my professional name...



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Today I graduated from veterinary medical school. It's been a really long journey. I still remember when I got into vet school four years ago and posted about it here. Everyone was really supportive and I appreciate your kind words through the years. The first two years were pretty awful being stuck in class and looking across the parking lot at the teaching hospital wanting to be over there instead. I came here often over the years when I needed a mental break (probably more frequently than I should have...) and to stay sharp on training as a diversion and a reminder about why I wanted to be a vet in the first place. To help serve those whose passion whether by profession or hobby was working and performance dogs. 

I have a job offer that will hopefully be able to help with that goal and I'd even be able to work with a vet into working dogs that quite a few of you probably already know. Cross your fingers for me it will come to fruition!









(and bonus points to whoever gets the reference of my thread title)


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Hey Lady, what kind of name is that?


Congratulations--Are you going to set up in GA?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> (and bonus points to whoever gets the reference of my thread title)


Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!!!fantabuolous!!!!! \\:d/\\:d/\\:d/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Dr Jones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INH0N83ztg0


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work Maren....my town needs a vet


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Hey Lady, what kind of name is that?
> 
> 
> Congratulations--Are you going to set up in GA?


And Will wins! (and Thomas for naming it). I did apply a couple places in Georgia, but was turned down or haven't heard back. Was great being back there about a month ago though.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats and good luck with your new career .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations Maren!!!! (or should I say Doc!!) 

You will be GREAT!!!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations Dr. Jones!\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations!! You have my dream job, I'm sooo jealous!!  Best of luck, you'll be awesome! We could sure use a great vet here in AZ... (nudge, nudge, wink, wink!), most of ours are Science Diet pushers. #-o


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

E- high five. Congratulations though seriously. Just curious though did you go to Auburn.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Dr. Jones, congratulations. Good luck on your new career.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Well done, Dr. Jones!=D>


----------



## Donna Chancey (May 13, 2011)

Job well done Dr Jones. All your patients will be lucky to have you!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats Maren. Alabama sounds nice to me.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Maren thats awesome!! Congratulations to you and best of luck moving forward!!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats also. Does that mean you can prescribe drugs now?........just askin.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Today I graduated from veterinary medical school. It's been a really long journey. I still remember when I got into vet school four years ago and posted about it here. Everyone was really supportive and I appreciate your kind words through the years. The first two years were pretty awful being stuck in class and looking across the parking lot at the teaching hospital wanting to be over there instead. I came here often over the years when I needed a mental break (probably more frequently than I should have...) and to stay sharp on training as a diversion and a reminder about why I wanted to be a vet in the first place. To help serve those whose passion whether by profession or hobby was working and performance dogs.


Congratulations, Maren! I remember when you first announced you were accepted into the program, and it does seem like it was just yesterday to me, though I'm sure that's not the case from your perspective!! I hope you will continue to post here, we are very lucky to have you.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats Maren,
You've worked very hard for that. Now the work begins. My old man always said..."The reward for a hard days work is the opportunity to get up and do it again tomorrow." I wish you all the success in the world, however you define it, and I hope you, Sam, and the dogs find a place you enjoy living. 
I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Maren. Good luck in finding a new professional home.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats doc I remember at the Gathering you where waiting to finish so you could start training your Mal again,well have fun .Fla could use some good young Vet,s


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats to you Dr.Maren !!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats to ya Maren=D>


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Dr. Jones!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

A big congratulations to Dr. Jones!!!!


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Nicely done!

Maybe you can make field trips or training stops at the many towns/cities of WDF people. You can put Southern CA first on the list.

Marta


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Congratulations, Maren! I remember when you first announced you were accepted into the program, and it does seem like it was just yesterday to me, though I'm sure that's not the case from your *perspective*!! I hope you will continue to post here, we are very lucky to have you.


*prospective hahaha duh! :roll:*


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats, Maren!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Maren! I'm sure you'll be one of the _GOOD_ vets


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geez, maren--it really kinda doesn't seem like 4 years has gone by.....but let me add my congratulations to everyone else's: congrats, dr. jones!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Dr. Jones, my best vet.

Let me tell you guys how good she is. Reba was about two weeks from delievery date and Maren ( Dr. Jones now ) was feeling her. She told me how many, how many of each sex and the colors. Now, I don't care who you are, that's good. Well not really but if anyone could it would be DR. JONES.

Big, congrats to you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

:-o:-o:-o8-[8-[8-[:^o:^o:^o:-\":-\":-\"

Wish I was that good! I think my words were much more erm... "conservative" than that. ;-) But the clinic that I got a verbal job offer at is going to to primarily reproduction.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

marta wade said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Maybe you can make field trips or training stops at the many towns/cities of WDF people. You can put Southern CA first on the list.
> 
> Marta


I actually kinda did that a little bit the last two months while I was on free block. I visited the Lydas down in Georgia, Christie M. and Matt F. in Tennessee for PSA, and Jason F., Josh M., Asheley W., and Rich D. for French Ring in Utah. :-D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> Congrats Maren,
> You've worked very hard for that. Now the work begins. My old man always said..."The reward for a hard days work is the opportunity to get up and do it again tomorrow." I wish you all the success in the world, however you define it, and I hope you, Sam, and the dogs find a place you enjoy living.
> I'm very happy for you.


Thanks! Regarding your dad's quote, I am reminded of the quote "love what you do and you won't work a day in your life." :smile:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

hahaa, now when we ask her a diet/health question she'll have to recommend an examination. How much is your office fee? lol

Maren, I remember when you started this. So proud for you for going all the way! CONGRATS!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Congrats also. Does that mean you can prescribe drugs now?........just askin.


I passed my national boards, but as the earliest I can start my job is late summer, if not later, I haven't passed state boards as I don't know for sure if that's where I'm going to end up. So can't prescribe anything quite yet! But if my job starts later than sooner, I will probably do some independent consulting or relief work, in which case I would get my Missouri state license. I'm just waiting a bit cause it's kinda costly, so yeah...


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay Maren!! I mean Dr. Jones- doesn't seem like it was 4 years already...well to you I am sure it seems like 10, congrats, got to say all the lucky animals that will have one more good guy(gal) in their corner are happy!!
think FLA,FLA,FLA....not Daytona, But FLA!! \\/congrats wherever you land


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> E- high five. Congratulations though seriously. Just curious though did you go to Auburn.


No, University of Missouri for all eleven years of post high school education.  



Don Turnipseed said:


> Congrats Maren. Alabama sounds nice to me.


I kinda wish I had some extra money or I would go down and help the rescue and rebuilding efforts down in Alabama. I hadn't really looked in the state of Alabama for jobs because with two vet schools down there, they are probably oversaturated...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> Congratulations!! You have my dream job, I'm sooo jealous!!  Best of luck, you'll be awesome! We could sure use a great vet here in AZ... (nudge, nudge, wink, wink!), most of ours are Science Diet pushers. #-o


I may be in a state near Arizona in the future. That's all I'll say for now! :-\"


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> Yay Maren!! I mean Dr. Jones- doesn't seem like it was 4 years already...well to you I am sure it seems like 10, congrats, got to say all the lucky animals that will have one more good guy(gal) in their corner are happy!!
> think FLA,FLA,FLA....not Daytona, But FLA!! \\/congrats wherever you land


Thanks Mo! My parents are talking about buying a house in Destin, so you never know where I might stop by on vacation to see them. :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Congratulations, Maren! I remember when you first announced you were accepted into the program, and it does seem like it was just yesterday to me, though I'm sure that's not the case from your perspective!! I hope you will continue to post here, we are very lucky to have you.


Thanks Sue, it seems a really long time many days. One of those glad I did it, not sure I'd do it again kinds of thing. But thanks for your support. :-D


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Maren, being a vet and/or working in the veterinary field is not a job, it is a passion. You state primarily reproduction, are you going to be doing any large animal? Or just companion? I graduated from CSU in 1981 but no longer work in the field. Studied primarily large animal repro and worked both small and large. Good luck on continuing with your passion, you couldn't have chosen a more rewarding field. CONGRATS and big successes.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Laney Rein said:


> Maren, being a vet and/or working in the veterinary field is not a job, it is a passion. You state primarily reproduction, are you going to be doing any large animal? Or just companion? I graduated from CSU in 1981 but no longer work in the field. Studied primarily large animal repro and worked both small and large. Good luck on continuing with your passion, you couldn't have chosen a more rewarding field. CONGRATS and big successes.


Primarily canine repro, but my other interests are nutrition (of course), behavior, and holistic medicine (and I like seeing exotics as well). I went into vet school wanting to go into mixed practice and I did a number of preceptorships doing food animal stuff, but a herniated disc in my back is going to prevent me from doing it as I re-injured it again a number of months ago lifting a sheep.  And while they keep going on and on about not having enough large animal/mixed practice vets out there, hardly anybody can afford to hire right now. :-? I'm lucky to have a verbal job offer right now as there are definitely people in my class who don't have anything. But I'm still keeping my eyes open for stuff open that's out there!


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> (and bonus points to whoever gets the reference of my thread title)



Indiana Jones?? Really? 

I kind of thought the reference was to that catchy little Aqua tune from the late 90's...Dr Jones!

For those that don't know it, I post it here so you can also get it stuck in your head as I have it in mine.

Thanks and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lWMJXJFI0k

Oh, also - CONGRATULATIONS!! =D>


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

A BIG congrats, Dr. Jones! Well done.


----------



## Michelle Reinhardt (May 9, 2011)

Congratulation on a job well done!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Today I graduated from veterinary medical school. It's been a really long journey. I still remember when I got into vet school four years ago and posted about it here. Everyone was really supportive and I appreciate your kind words through the years. The first two years were pretty awful being stuck in class and looking across the parking lot at the teaching hospital wanting to be over there instead. I came here often over the years when I needed a mental break (probably more frequently than I should have...) and to stay sharp on training as a diversion and a reminder about why I wanted to be a vet in the first place. To help serve those whose passion whether by profession or hobby was working and performance dogs.
> 
> I have a job offer that will hopefully be able to help with that goal and I'd even be able to work with a vet into working dogs that quite a few of you probably already know. Cross your fingers for me it will come to fruition!
> 
> ...



My fingers are crossed for ya! 

You did it. I always knew you would. :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

A great achievement! Congratulations Maren!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats Dr. Jones!
I'm sure it's been a long road for ya! Good luck in the future and it's always nice having you here even though you know shit about breeding LOL, jeff told me to say that! Seriously, good luck at your new job where ever it may be!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Congrats Dr. Jones!
> I'm sure it's been a long road for ya! Good luck in the future and it's always nice having you here even though you know shit about breeding LOL, jeff told me to say that! Seriously, good luck at your new job where ever it may be!


Thanks Tim. Ironically, I'm likely going to work for an almost solely canine reproduction practice. So  on Jeff! :wink:


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Outstanding. Well done!!


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! That is a tremendous accomplishment!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


No time for love, Dr. Jones!

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> No time for love, Dr. Jones!
> 
> -Cheers


Short Round probably had more quotable lines then the main characters?
Hopefully Dr Maren Jones doesn't hear the line too often? ;-)

Maren ....Sorry I mean Dr Jones 

What's the WDF discount going to be for repro procedures when you get established ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I love Short Round! Totally grew up on those movies... 

If I do the repro thing, probably not a whole heck of a lot cause that sort of thing is up to the boss. But if I do consulting on my own, I would likely give discounts for diet formulations and that sort of thing.  I've thought about buying diet formulation software right now, but it sure is expensive...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Today I graduated from veterinary medical school

Now we will NEVER hear the end of it. HA HA 

Good job. You going to go right into practice ?? I only read the first line. :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is your clip bitch ! ! ! ! !

http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=97&qid=1038

Wait for it.......................


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice, haven't seen Clerks in probably a decade... :lol: And yeah, I'm hopefully going right into practice as soon as I hear back from the powers that be.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Dr. Jones!


----------

